# صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليمو



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

*سوري الصور وقعه هارفعم من جديد*


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*

حلوين كتير
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*



ارووجة قال:


> حلوين كتير
> ربنا يباركك اخي



مشكورة اخت ارووجة
على مروريك الكريم 
انما لم تسألي شغل مين الايقونات الخشبية
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*

الف شكر اخي المبارك

على الصور الرائعة الجمال


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*



>


 

راااااااااااااااائعه جدا يا كليم متى 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااائعه جدا يا كليم متى
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



مشكور ككو مان
على الاقتباس
والمرور
انما اذا احببت ان تعرف شغل من هذه الصور 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف شكر اخي المبارك
> 
> على الصور الرائعة الجمال



مشكورة اخت فراشة مسيحية
على مرورك الجميل
واخبرك بان هذه الايفونات من شغلي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*

*واو  عمل  رائع كليم

تسلم ايدك

ولا تبخل بكل عمل جديد تقوم به​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*



amjad-ri قال:


> *واو  عمل  رائع كليم
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ولا تبخل بكل عمل جديد تقوم به​*



*شكرا" امجد 
على ردك الرائع
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

وااو 
ايقونات كلش حلوة 
مااعرف ايما اختار كلها اتخبل
عاشت ايدك وردة شغلك كلش حلو الله لايحرمنا من شخص مبدع مثلك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> وااو
> ايقونات كلش حلوة
> مااعرف ايما اختار كلها اتخبل
> عاشت ايدك وردة شغلك كلش حلو الله لايحرمنا من شخص مبدع مثلك
> سلام المسيح​



*شكرا"Bnota_Zr†a
على ردك الاجمل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

واو لايمكن بجد
حاجة روعة جدا
ميرسي ياكليم متى بجد ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك اكتر​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*انا بحب المجهودات الشخصيه جدا جدا جدا ...برافو شغلك حلو جدا ...استمر *


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



y_a_r_a قال:


> واو لايمكن بجد
> حاجة روعة جدا
> ميرسي ياكليم متى بجد ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك اكتر​




*شكرا" y_a_r_a
على ردك المميز
لابنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *انا بحب المجهودات الشخصيه جدا جدا جدا ...برافو شغلك حلو جدا ...استمر *



*مشكور يهوذا الالفيه
على تقديرك للموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*لا بقى ياكليم انت فنان حقيقي تسلم ايدك وليبارك الرب هذه الأنامل*
:t16:​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



Mor Antonios قال:


> *لا بقى ياكليم انت فنان حقيقي تسلم ايدك وليبارك الرب هذه الأنامل*
> :t16:​



*شكرا" Mor Antonios
على ردك 
الجميل
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

بجد فوق الروعة يا كليم انا بصراحة انبهرت بيهم بجد ربنا يباركك ويزود موهبتك


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

روووووووووووووووووووعة​


----------



## Ferrari (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

تسلم ايدك يا كليم حقيقى صور روعة 

وجميل خالص الموضوع

الرب يبارك اعمالك

​


----------



## dodi lover (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

روووووووووعة أوووووى يا كليم يا سُكر

ميرسى ليك على الصور الرائعــــــــــــــــــــة 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



ميرنا قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووعة​



شكرا" اخت ميرنا 
نورت
ربايباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه الصور يا كليم متى


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



dodi lover قال:


> روووووووووعة أوووووى يا كليم يا سُكر
> 
> ميرسى ليك على الصور الرائعــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا" دودي على
ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا"*



كليم متى قال:


> مشكور ككو مان
> 
> على الاقتباس
> والمرور
> ...


 
فى قمه الروووووووعه يا كليم 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*



ferrari قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كليم حقيقى صور روعة
> 
> وجميل خالص الموضوع
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااا" فراري
مرورك عزيز
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

_بجد تحفه وروعه




​_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

ايه الحلاوه 
ديه  انا عجبانى اوى الصور ديه


----------



## peace_86 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*يعني افهم ان عندنا فنان كبير بالمنتدى!!؟
بجد انا فخور فيك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*شكرا" اخت swety koky girl
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*مشكور اخي .تونى.تون.
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*شكلرا" ليك MovieMaker
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*بلحقيقة انا فخور انة في ناس بتقدر الفن زيكpeace_86
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*اللة يا اخ كليم 
الايقونات دي  انت اللي عاملها
دا احنا بيننا فنان بقة وحنا مش عارفين
رائع يا فنان
واكيد بيبقي عقلك بتصلي وانت بتعمل الفن الجميل دة*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*طبعا" امنا العذراء والرب يسوع امامك 
هل ها تقدري تفكري بشيء تاني
انا تحولت للرسم وخصوصا" العذراء
من بعد حادسة صارت معي غير الى جاوبت عليهم .
شغلي الاصلي 
الكترو ميكانيك صناعي
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*شكرااااااااااا"             اخي magdy2007
على الرد الجميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*


شكرا خاطى ونادم
على الرد المميز
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## vetaa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*شكرا ليك*
*حقيقى شغل جميل*

*ربنا يزيدك*
*ونشوف حاجات حلوة كده على طول*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

شكرا" اخت vetaa
على ردك الجميل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا كليم
بجد انت موهوب تسلم ايدك
ومنتظرين المزيد​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة
اخت نيفن 
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع معك​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*منتهى الجمال يا كليم*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

مشكور اخي come with me
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*راااائع يا كليمو *
*بجد حلوين جدا *
*تسلم ايدك *
*استمر *
*وننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

*حلووووين كلهم بجد*
*فعلا شغل رائع*
*مرسومين بايد فنان*
*سلمت يداك *


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

ربنا يباركك اخت twety
شكراااااااااااااا: جزيلا" على التشجيع

سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

شكرا"  لك اخت mero_engel
ايضا" على التشجيع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

رائعة جدااااااااا وألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صور ايقونات مشغولة يدويا" بريشة كليم متى*

مشكور اخ michael33
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع التحديد دقيق جدا على فكرة يظهر جمال الصورة اكتر شكرا كليمو


----------



## +pepo+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ياباشا ياباشا دا انت طلعت فنان وحنا مش وختين لبلنا​صور حكايه يا كليم ولا اقول يا كيمو اللى يريحك ههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختى ايرينى جورج
رايك بمحلة
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختى ايرينى جورج
رايك بمحلة
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" حبيبي +pepo+
للاطراء الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## nonaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الجماااااااااال دا كله يا كليم
تسلم ايدك 
موهبه جامدة جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا اخت nonaa
رأيك شهادة اعتز بها
سلام المسيح​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*دعنى كليمو انحنى لريشتكفما ابدعتك برسمها 
انها تحفه فنيه بروعها لانها فريده من نوعها
دامت ريشتك ابداعا ودعنى اتامل جمالها

بقولك ايه ياكليمو سلفنى صورة من دول افرح بيها مع اصحابى واضحك عليهم اقولهم بتاعتى
اعمل لنفسى منظرة قدامم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رائع​*


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يا كليمو  فنان بجد وزوقك رائع رائع رائع*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا

سعيد بتواجدك الرائع ...

بين ثنايا أوراقي المتواضعة .... 

دامت إطلالتك .....

 ودمت بخييير
​


----------



## المجدلية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله ... ودة المتوقع منك ... ميرسى ليك ... سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون

شكراااا لتواجدك هنا اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2009)

Naglaa_y

ربنا يباركك اختي














شكرااااااا لمروك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## totty (30 أبريل 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااو

حلوين خالص يا كليمووووووووووووو

منتظرين المزيد

سلم ايدك*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

totty
مشكورة لمرورك وكلامك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

